# critical skills visa: the average time



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi expatriates,

1. anybody applied for South African critical skills visa lately? What's the average time before getting the decision? 

I know it's written 8 weeks, but are there any chance of less than 8 weeks or it will rather 8 weeks or longer always?

2. Also, if anyone knows, do applications from high commissions, embassies, etc. taken to SA for decision or are they dealt locally by the embassy?

cheers!


----------



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi,

Not with CSV..

But now i'm having a bad experience with my Intra Company Transfer extension visa application.

I've applied on 9th November 2015 at South Africa.
VFS has stated it will take only 8 to 10weeks.
But now i'm running on 13th week... still no response from Home affairs or DHA..

I dont know what to do... some one please advise

thanks
Bala


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

expartobe said:


> Hi expatriates,
> 
> 1. anybody applied for South African critical skills visa lately? What's the average time before getting the decision?
> 
> ...


I originally applied for my critical skills work permit in August 2014 and got rejected cos DHA said I did not attached a letter from my professional body which is ECSA. But I do attached evidence of registration. However , I was denied based on that letter. I went to ECSA in Bruma to tell them that I got denied and they issued me with the letter that DHA wanted. I appealed the decision on Jan 5th, 2015 and up till last week, I did not receive any update from VFS throughout last year. After reading on here, I found useful email address of the acting chief of staff of DHA and wrote her directly last week. She then forwarded my query to some 2 other officials who worked and open my file. This week, suddenly my status changed from VFS online tracking and says it has been forwarded again to DHA. I was surprised thinking maybe VFS never forwarded it initially but I guess that's how the system works. I got another update on Tuesday 9th of Feb 2016 that my application for ************* has been received at the VFS operations Hub on 11-Feb-2016 kindly note that adjudicated outcome would be fianlized in 1 working day bla bla bla. I then again got another update that adjudicated application for *************has been dispatched from VFS operations Hub to the visa facilitation centre on 11-Feb-2016 and would be ready for collection in 1 working day, please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection. 
After waiting for 1 yr 6months, my critical skills appeal permit is finally being processed. Am very positive it was the email I sent to the minister of home affairs that helped resolved my situation. I want to belief it's a positive outcome and I will come here to tell u guys the outcome of the appeal. 
I have lost so many jobs within those period and I hope that I will be able to secure job with either government or private sector when I receive my permit. It's being a long journey but I never gave up. 
Funny enough, am married legally to a South African woman and we have a child together. I choose not to do the spousal thing cos I don't wanna take advantage of the system. 
Thank you all and God bless.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Just a quick one, I got another status update that my visa is ready for collection. This is after 1 year. 

So hang on there!!!


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

wow what a long journey kickagain!

Congratulations on getting your visa. Don't forget to shout when you've collected it so we can drink to that. 

If I may ask.

Did you apply before Directive 22 of 2014 was released?

Also do you mind telling the list of documents you submitted, especially those that prove the skills?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

expartobe said:


> wow what a long journey kickagain!
> 
> Congratulations on getting your visa. Don't forget to shout when you've collected it so we can drink to that.
> 
> ...


I applied after the directive in August. 
I submitted all the required docs. 
1.Police clearance certificate
2.Medical & Radiology. I did this at a major hospital in Boksburg. 
3.Saqa evaluation
4.Proof that qualification is in critical skills list
5.Proof of registration with professional body. In my case, Engineering council of South Africa ECSA
6. Letter of confirmation from ECSA stating my qualification is critical-I was denied initially cos of this letter.
7.Marriage certificate-Am married to a South African 
8.My qualifications and curriculum vitae 

I submitted everything they required!! 

I will update this forum when I go to VFS on Monday about the outcome of the appeal. 

Stay blessed !!


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Ok guys. Goodnews!!

I got my appeal decision today from VFS and I was given 5 years permit. There are no conditions attached to it that I have to work for a particular company. So I can work for any company I choose to. 
Am so very happy guys. After waiting and trusting God for 18 months. 
God help us all!!! And for those that are still waiting for appeal outcome, hang in there. The Lord is ur strength and trust in HIM.


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Ok guys. Goodnews!!
> 
> I got my appeal decision today from VFS and I was given 5 years permit. There are no conditions attached to it that I have to work for a particular company. So I can work for any company I choose to.
> Am so very happy guys. After waiting and trusting God for 18 months.
> God help us all!!! And for those that are still waiting for appeal outcome, hang in there. The Lord is ur strength and trust in HIM.


Congratulations are in order. We should drink to that! :tea:

So they were able to give you 5 years without a job offer?
You should be labeled a veteran.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh yeah. I have been consulting and doing some jobs for some years here. They were able to verify those jobs and am glad. Am a Metallurgical & Materials Engineer and am very happy my options are endless in this country. 
Next step is to apply for a permanent residence.
Goodluck guys.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Besides, I have a company registered under my wife's name. I married a South African and the company is an Engineering firm of which am a member of the Board of directors. 
I guess that took a huge turn when the minister of home affairs took a swing on my appeal case.

Hope that gives someone hope on their appeal process. 
I want to conclude that home affairs take a lot of things into consideration before granting a very important visa/permit.


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

Hm!. It seems you've got tons of experience under your belt.

How come you applied through VFS yet you said you were not on a spousal permit? Isn't VFS for people who already hold temporary permit of some sort? Also, is it possible to be a member of the board of a foreign company without work visa?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

expartobe said:


> Hm!. It seems you've got tons of experience under your belt.
> 
> How come you applied through VFS yet you said you were not on a spousal permit? Isn't VFS for people who already hold temporary permit of some sort? Also, is it possible to be a member of the board of a foreign company without work visa?


All visa/permit applications goes thru VFS effective June 4, 2014. I was not on a spousal permit. I was on a study permit. Now, am beginning to apply for my permanent residence after I got my critical skills visa. Just need to get my police and Medicals done again. I still have a copy of the letter from my professional body which I will submit with my application and of course a permanent employment letter. 

We opened the company in my Wife's name and am a member of the board of directors. I don't need a work permit to be listed as a member of our company. And remember, my study permit allows for some hours of work. So I have work endorsement if u undstnd wht I mean. 

Cheers!!


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

oh. yeah you were on study permit. That become clear now. LOL!

Yeah. I'm aware that all applications go through VFS but only if you are already in SA through some other permit (study permit in your case), otherwise you ought to apply in your home country through SA embassy. right?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

expartobe said:


> oh. yeah you were on study permit. That become clear now. LOL!
> 
> Yeah. I'm aware that all applications go through VFS but only if you are already in SA through some other permit (study permit in your case), otherwise you ought to apply in your home country through SA embassy. right?


Yes I live here in South Africa. I have kids here too. So yeah, you have to be in South Africa to be able to apply for a permit, otherwise it's the visa version one will be applying for outside SA. 
I couldn't apply for my permanent residence due to the change in immigration rule with the first kinship rule. Otherwise, I would have applied for my PR through my child as a first kinship. But new immigration rule says our minor children can't support us. So yeah, the critical skills route. Lol !!


----------

